# Pat McHale



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I just got a disturbing report that Pat McHale was murdered by a neighbor who had threatened Pat's wife, Pat went to confront him about the threat after having called the sheriff and Pat was shot and killed. Horrible, third hand but reliable source. The suspect is still at large.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Got same info. Horrible tragedy, lots of sick people out there.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh no, how horrible, awful, I'm so sorry for his family and friends. He was a good guy on here. Insane tragedy.


----------



## Chad G (Oct 17, 2008)

I just got the phone call too, This is a horrible tragedy! Thoughts and prayers for Michelle.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Got the call about an hour ago... Insanity!!

Angie


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

What a terrible thing. Pat was such a nice guy, fun to run under when he judged. He will be missed.

Our sympathies to his family.

lesa c


----------



## EricW (Aug 6, 2005)

Years of no one coming to their aid. The judicial and law enforement agency of the county failed to protect a valued citizen for several years and it ended as we all feared. RIP Pat, I will miss you. I lost a best friend and someone that was family to me. He took good care of me and I am forever grateful for that.

Eric Walberg


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Where did this happen? I am not familiar with Pat, but it sounds horrible.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Where did this happen? I am not familiar with Pat, but it sounds horrible.


near Navasota Texas in Central Texas. Pat trained gun dogs but might be best known for the being best snake avoidance trainer around. I know he was bitten by a rattlesnake at least once, a good dude!


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Very sad day! Pat was loved by all and a great friend. Always could put a smile on your face. We will miss you Pat! Many prayers needed for Michelle and Family! I pray God gives them the peace they need to get through this trying time!
Bobby


----------



## jpbois (Apr 14, 2007)

Terrible news... thoughts and prayers to his family.

Sure going to miss seeing him around at test and listing to his colorful stories.

RIP Pat


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Wonder if this is the murderer

http://www.complaintsboard.com/comp...-vicious-harrassment-racial-hate-c610609.html


----------



## Jake McNeese (Sep 26, 2007)

The pup I have right now I bought from Pat two years ago out of a bitch he leased. He was a super nice guy. Opened his home up to my wife and I when we drove 12 hours to pick the pup up. Sorry to hear the news.


----------



## hughest (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG. This is awful. He was always so friendly and funny. I've marshalled a couple of tests he was running - he always liked to pick at me. I just can't believe this. I am so so very sorry for his family. I just can't imagine how they feel right now. RIP Pat. I'll miss you at the Hunt Tests.


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

So sorry to hear this.... prayers for Michelle and their friends and family.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Pat, aka "Udder Brudder", would give you the shirt off his back. I can't imagine what Michelle is going through right now.








Rest in Peace Pat


----------



## fetchtx (May 12, 2005)

What terrible news - words seem so useless - Goodbye Pat.


----------



## Driftwoodlabs (Dec 23, 2007)

He called me a couple months ago…said he was up north (MN?) for the summer. Met him when I drove to his place to breed my dog to Finn over the winter. Great Guy!!! You are lucky to know him longer than I did. Wish I had known him longer and better. My heart started racing when I read the post!!!


----------



## hughest (Oct 5, 2007)

Ted Shih said:


> Wonder if this is the murderer
> 
> http://www.complaintsboard.com/comp...-vicious-harrassment-racial-hate-c610609.html


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Very sad to hear. I just remember him razzing us this weekend. He went out of his way to thank us. Prayers sent


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

He had posted on my face book of wife being threatened by a
a neighbor with a gun a few hours ago I can not believe this he was a great friend to Bessie and I
David Jansma


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

How awful! I am so sorry for his family. I only knew him a little bit. Ran a couple dogs under him and took some to his snake avoidance clinics.


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Yes, Pat was a great guy.... I was lucky to have the opportunity to judge with him a few years ago. We are heartsick about this and our prayers and thoughts
are with his wife and family. All of Sunflower Retriever Club send their condolences...


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

I did not know him but prayers go out to his family and hope they get the killer.


----------



## hidden.lake.retrievers (Sep 19, 2012)

What a lose to the dog training/hunt test community. Pat was not only a great friend to me but more like a second dad. I would not be were i am today if not for such a great friend/mentor. We will all miss his recognizable laugh that could be heard anytime you were around him. He had a love for life and never met a stranger. My heart goes out to Michelle, Jessica, David, Justin, and Carly. RIP my good friend.
Kirk Wichman


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow, I only met him once but you would of sworn he was a good friend, he had one of those personalities that you could not tell otherwise, very friendly. 

Prayers to those he loved and knew him.

Lainee


----------



## C Fontenot (Mar 23, 2005)

Kirk, I just heard the news from Charlie. So sorry. I know you guys were very close.. He was a one of a kind guy. Tell Michelle my prayers are with her.

Chris


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2005)

The world has lost a good man. RIP Pat thanks for the encouragement you gave us all.


----------



## Tim Marshall (Sep 3, 2003)

Many of us just spent the last 3 days with him at the Master at Rose Country. We cut up with each other as we always do and now this is so shocking I lack words. For me and many young ones in this we called him Grand Pa. And he was always quick with come backs on all that we could give him. No happier a smile and hand shake could you ever find at a test. He will be so missed and never forgotten. I'll never forget the last 3 days I got to spend with him this weekend and the so many funnies we had in the gallery.

Prayers to all in the family and those touched by him.


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

So sorry to read about this! My prayers go out to his family.


----------



## Tim Buck (Apr 27, 2009)

This is shocking and very, very sad new. So many of us got to laugh and joke with Pat this past weekend, just like at every hunt test he ever attended. Pat will be missed more than words can express.
Thoughts and prayers are extended to Michele and their family.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Pat was the kind of guy that could make even a bad day happier. I really enjoyed seeing him at all the tests and especally when he was judging. I get very nervous on the line but with Pat as a judge I seemed to be able to relax and lot more. I know I handled better than I ever have in 2 of JJ's senior tests that Pat was judging. Going to miss Pat a bunch.

Marty


----------



## Jeff Atkinson (Jul 30, 2010)

Such a bad, bad deal. The few times I crossed paths with Pat he always had a warm smile on his face. Thoughts and prayers are with his family, Kirk, Laura and many other friends.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Like everybody, I am so shocked and saddened by this news. I worked for Pat back in 2002 and he showed me so much about gundogs, retriever training, and the pure enjoyment of just being around these dogs. My time at Ridgewood Kennels with Pat and Michelle was so important to me, and made some wonderful memories at the same time that I learned a lot.

Pat had a huge heart and it's obvious how many people he impacted with his equally huge personality, smile, and laugh.

My prayers are with Michelle and his family. I will also be praying for swift justice to be done.

RIP Pat - we'll miss you. 

--Lauren Hays


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Like others, I only met Pat once but he made you feel like you knew him for a long time. He will be greatly missed by so many in the retriever community.

My prayers and condolences for his wife and family, as well as his many friends.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

hidden.lake.retrievers said:


> What a lose to the dog training/hunt test community. Pat was not only a great friend to me but more like a second dad. I would not be were i am today if not for such a great friend/mentor. We will all miss his recognizable laugh that could be heard anytime you were around him. He had a love for life and never met a stranger. My heart goes out to Michelle, Jessica, David, Justin, and Carly. RIP my good friend.
> Kirk Wichman


I'm so sorry Kirk!! I know how close you two were. My heart goes out to you along with Michelle and her family. Pat's body maybe gone but his spirit, soul and memory will always be in your heart.

Angie


----------



## AnnaL (Aug 21, 2008)

All I can say is WOW. I met Pat in 1989 when we were both wet behind the ears. He was like me, just someone who loved dogs & wanted to test them. I can't believe he's gone. He would do anything for anyone and never ask for anything in return. Always had a smile on his face & oh, how he loved Michele. Rest in peace Pat

Anna Lord-Leonard


----------



## ARay11 (Dec 23, 2011)

prayers and tears.

the Ray family.


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

I am so sorry for Michele and her family, to Kirk, who I know has just lost another Father image, as well as his mentor. This is such a useless murder to have happened. Pat did not have a mean bone in his body, and would give you the shirt off of his back. I will never understand such a horrible, mean, act of violence on another person. The other person will get exactely what he deserves. 
Pat may you rest in Peace my dear friend.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Holy Crap, I knew Pat from the Fuge as Udder Brudder...this is just mind numbing


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

Just heard the sad news ... Pat was one of the good ones always had a smile, and his laugh could lighten any mood ... RIP Pardner ... guess the Good Lord needed a little help keeping order at the bridge, kinda think you'll be there helping like usual ... God's Speed your legacy will live on in the hearts and pups in Texas ... RIP


----------



## jmeche (Jun 22, 2009)

Prayers and thoughts are with Michelle and Kirk. I'm so glad I was able to get a last hug and visit with him this past weekend. We couldn't have lost a better man. He will be missed. 

Jan


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

Good friends are hard to come by, meet Pat once and you got a great friend. We have judged together and run together many times and those memories will be cherished. God speed friend, you will be missed. Prays go out to the family.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

There are not enough tears today. Rest in Peace, Pat!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Wonder if this is the murderer
> 
> http://www.complaintsboard.com/comp...-vicious-harrassment-racial-hate-c610609.html





Looks like it is the same guy
http://www.navasotaexaminer.com/news/article_df00d122-067e-11e2-827a-0019bb2963f4.html


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Only met him briefly- liked jim a LOT.

Very sad day.

Our most sincere condolences to family and friends

Steve and Terry Elliott


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow very scary, you never know what lurks beneath.....prayers for peace for the family....Shoot straight Pat


----------



## Karen Goff (Mar 10, 2005)

I cannot say enough good things about this great man, whom I truly believe never met a stranger! If anyone needed help, Pat would be there helping! I appreciate all the mentoring Pat has given me over the years in our sport. His humor and huge smile was contagious to us all. Even if I failed under him (which I did) he had a way of making me feel good about it. Anytime I have ever needed help, and called Pat he was there. One night, my dear friend was driving back from a dog show in Houston. Her van broke down with 8 or 9 show dogs in it. She and her husband stopped at a hotel and snuck all the dogs in a room while the van was in the shop. When she told me, it could take days to repair the van. I ask where she was and I knew just who to call. I called Pat and asked if he could help my friend, who was at the hotel there in Navasota, by picking her and the dogs up and bringing them to his place to air and stretch, run and play. Pat said "Of Course"! But he did more than that! Pat drove to the hotel and loaned his dog truck to them and said "you just get your dogs home where they belong and bring my truck back when yours is fixed". They tried to pay him...."NO WAY"...you are Karen's friend and it's okay! I could not thank him enough! He was like that with everyone. All of us are better for knowing him! He worked hard for a living doing what he loved, but would stop in a heartbeat to help someone else be better. He did not drive by you at a hunt test without rolling down the window and hollering "hello" with that huge smile or stop and give you a funny joke or hard time! I will miss that so much!
My husband and I will be praying for all that loved him and especially for Michelle and the family. He loved Michelle so much! Eric and Kirk....I am so deeply sorry! To all the Bryan-College Station Retriever club....I am so sorry! I know how much he meant to all of you! Vicki said it best, there are just not enough tears today! 
Pat is gone and the only thing that will make this better is for him to be back with us. No amount of punishment, though well deserved, can change that. I am so deeply sorry for this huge loss. He was a man who gave back so much and ask for nothing in return. RIP my friend! My life has been so blessed for knowing you. Thank you for all you have done because your legacy will live on forever!

In our prayers -
Karen & Alex Goff


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

We've known since we moved to Texas 11 years ago. He never new a stranger. Was ajoy to be around & will hughley missed!

Prayers to Michelle & family and may the wrath of God come down on the one who murdered him.

Jim & Jan Burnett


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

This is sad, sad! http://www.kbtx.com/news/local/head...unty-171024301.html?mobile=yes&device=android


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

My prayers are with his family. Pat never met a stranger. Just this weekend at Rose Country he was the first person I saw when I drove up and he had a smile, a joke and a handshake, just like always. Friday night I walked into a Mexican Restaurant to eat alone and there was Pat, Kirk, Rex and Rusty eating and they demanded that I join them. Made my night much more enjoyable just hearing Pat's jokes and his love for life. I am still in shock over this news and again my prayers are with his friends and family.

Chuck McCall


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm speechless. My heart absolutely aches from this terrible news. Pat has been a staple in the Texas HT game for the last 20+ years. He's been a mentor and friend to both my family and me. Not to mention every handler, judge, Marshall, and/or birdboy he's dealt with over the years. He simply had a way of quickly becoming a "friend".

A few years back, Pat offerred to take my girl Jiggy to the Master Nationals. I told him to remember that I was a High School teacher/coach and couldnt afford to put a dog on a pros truck. He said that I could be his bird boy-he laughed. He then looked at me with a serious face and said that she deserved a chance. I was flattered by his offer, but foolishly declined. Thats the kind of person that Pat just happened to be. Loyal to his friends and committed to these wonderful hard working dogs that we are so lucky to have in our lives. 

Pat, your gruff but pleasing laugh will be missed but never forgotten. Prayers go out to Michelle and the rest of Pat's family and friends. RIP brother!!!


----------



## RetrieverLuvr (Jun 28, 2010)

Just saw this and WOW! I met the McHales in Minnesota this summer at a double master I was running my curly-coat in. They were so friendly and I felt like I knew them for years! They shared stories of their curlies and were so very supportive of me. Glad I was able to get to know him as I had heard many things about them. wow......enjoy every day!

RIP Pat!


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

the memories are starting to come back the first time I met pat was judging with him at sunflower easter weekend the temp was about 20 degrees and being from Texas he really was not ready for that but we still had fun together
and a friendship developed we judged a couple more times later but we met at test and harassed each other and other times coming back to town from training and passing pat on the highway heading north to SD pheasant hunting as he was passing through Norfolk. Bessie and I are in Shock and have a large hole in our hearts.
Now God and Pat can tell great Jokes and stories to each other and have great laughs together


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

What a very tragic loss!!!!!what is going on in this world, when a man is taken away from his family and friends in such a horrible way. PRAYERS sent from Colorado 
Dave Hare


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

RIP Pat. We're going to miss you buddy.


----------



## fowler1416 (Mar 23, 2009)

My condolences. RIP Pat!!! God bless!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

This is terrible prayers are sent.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

What is wrong with people??!! Thoughts and prayers with his loved ones


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh wow! I didn't know him but prayers to everyone who did.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

My deepest condolences to Pat's family and friends.

Although I never met Pat, I have certainly enjoyed his witty and helpful posts here on the RTF boards. 

Chris


----------



## tpark (Jul 9, 2009)

Pat will never be forgotten. Our prays are with the McHale family and friends


----------



## CHMHFCR (Feb 2, 2004)

Clint and I are so sorry to hear this news today. Clint has hunted with Pat and we have had him judge for us several times here in Middle TN. It is so sad to hear that a moment of bad judgement has taken a husband and father away from his family. Worse yet, this case will go through the court system and continue to haunt this poor family. God bless, Pat. We will miss you.


----------



## RexG (Mar 16, 2006)

It's been a rough day in Texas dealing with Pat's death. Please keep sending prayers for Michelle, Jessica, David and Kirk. Pat McHale was a great man, friend, mentor, father, husband and dog trainer. He was so well respected in the Retriever world. Having travelled with him literally coast-to-coast for the Master National, Pat never met a stranger -- and he frequently met a long-lost friend, or son of a friend, at a gas station in Tennessee at 6:30am. He is frequently known for his straw cowboy hat, his laughter, his jokes, his joy for life. Privately, he is known for his compassion, his sincere heart and his love of his family. Services are pending and will be posted once known.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

I have been trying to wrap my head and heart around this all afternoon. 

Rex your post is so very true. To meet Pat was to gain a friend. Always smiling. His big smile was only matched by his heart.

God speed Pat. May God comfort Michele and family through this very difficult time. Lord did he love that woman.

Janet


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

I have not cried this much since I lost my dad 4 years ago (actually, I have probably cried more). I have known Pat since 1988 when I bought my first dog. I knew absolutely nothing about dogs. Not only did Pat teach and mentor me, he became my friend - one of the few I've shared a duck blind with. My heart is broken. I can't imagine the pain that Michelle, Jessica, & David are going through tonight.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

condolences...so very sorry , and prayers to the family


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

I am so sorry to have heard such sad news yesterday evening. I will miss Pat's smile and laugh every morning I pulled into the yard while training out of his home place for a week the last 2 years. 

You can only imagine the breeding advice Pat gave Steve Blythe and me when Finn had girlfriends there. Hilarious but rated. 


Our prayers for his wife, family, and all that knew and loved Pat.


----------



## Mike Berube (Feb 8, 2003)

First met Pat at his place in TX back in 2003 where he explained the science behind the slingshot. Pat's heart and generosity were as big as the state of Texas. Our sincerest condolances to Pat's wife, family, and scores of friends he leaves behind. Godspeed Pat.
Mike & Sandy Berube


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

I only knew him from here and the fuge as Udder Brudder but wow.... what a senseless tragedy. Prayers to his family and all who loved him.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

My heart and prayers go out to Pat's friends and family. Even though I didn't know him it sounds like you suffered a huge loss.


----------



## DDanielson (Mar 24, 2008)

Just saw that the guy is in custody now. Hope justice is served. Praying for the family of a great man and dog trainer.

RIP Pat


----------



## EricW (Aug 6, 2005)

hidden.lake.retrievers said:


> What a lose to the dog training/hunt test community. Pat was not only a great friend to me but more like a second dad. I would not be were i am today if not for such a great friend/mentor. We will all miss his recognizable laugh that could be heard anytime you were around him. He had a love for life and never met a stranger. My heart goes out to Michelle, Jessica, David, Justin, and Carly. RIP my good friend.
> Kirk Wichman


Same here Kirk. We lost a second dad.


----------



## tidewater (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't know what to say. Words don't seem to come to me at this time. All I can say is I will miss him, always good for a laugh and a power hug. My thoughts and prayers to Michelle, Jessica, David, Justin, and Carly. May God be with you and bring peace and strength to see you thru this. Love to all of you.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

RexG said:


> It's been a rough day in Texas dealing with Pat's death. Please keep sending prayers for Michelle, Jessica, David and Kirk. Pat McHale was a great man, friend, mentor, father, husband and dog trainer. He was so well respected in the Retriever world. Having travelled with him literally coast-to-coast for the Master National, Pat never met a stranger -- and he frequently met a long-lost friend, or son of a friend, at a gas station in Tennessee at 6:30am. He is frequently known for his straw cowboy hat, his laughter, his jokes, his joy for life. Privately, he is known for his compassion, his sincere heart and his love of his family. Services are pending and will be posted once known.


So true Rex... The retriever community has definitely lost a great man. Pat you will truly be missed. My thoughts and prayers go out to Michelle and the McHale family and to Kirk Wichman as well. Rest In Peace My Friend


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*If you ran a HT/FT in central TX you got to meet Pat. He was always very friendly and loved dogs and people. Prayers to the family as well as all of his friends. 

Prayers,

The Homburg's*


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

The kids and I went out the hunt test on Saturday for a few hours. He gave me a big hug and was letting the boys play (in a plastic tub) with a tarantula spider. I'm so glad that I was able to spend that precious few moments with him!!! He always went out of his way to say hello and mess with the kids!!! GREAT MAN!!! One of a kind!!!!


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

What a very tragic loss. I crossed paths with Pat a few times in KS and OK. Just found this online the killer has been taken into custody. http://main.montgomerycountypolicereporter.com/?p=52206


----------



## hidden.lake.retrievers (Sep 19, 2012)

We have successfully set up a memorial fund at the First National Bank of Anderson for Pat's family. All donations will be greatly appreciated, and are much needed. Make out all checks to the "PAT MCHALE MEMORIAL FUND." You can either mail it directly to the bank, and they will deposit the check directly into the account, or you can mail it to Kirk and I, and we will deposit the check ourselves personally. The banks mailing address is PO BOX 159, ANDERSON, TEXAS 77830. Our mailing address is 2283 HIDDEN LAKE LANE, ANDERSON, TEXAS 77830. We will keep you updated on funeral arrangements as soon as we are informed. Thank you everybody for all the support. It means so much to all of us.


----------



## Garo20 (Jul 4, 2012)

Deepest condolences to his family and his many friends


----------



## Txfishman (Sep 25, 2012)

Like prior posts, it is very easy to sit and reflect on the good times I had with Pat and Michelle. Back in the early 90s, I bought my first lab, she was named Lucky. I knew nothing of dogs, much less retrievers, I just knew that I had seen some very good hunting dogs that had professional training and I wanted one. I got Pat's name from a friend of mine and made an appointment, I rolled out there with Lucky, opened the kennel and Lucky took off of for the next county. Pat and I knew each other for about 7 seconds, but we were rolling on the ground laughing for the next minute or so. He apologized for being "unprofessional", I shrugged it off, told him not to choke on his chewing tobacco, and we went and collected the dog. Pat worked with Lucky for a few months, then I got the dreaded phone call, Todd you may be better off selling this dog, well we did and moved on. Next came Jetta, I bought her off a site similar to this one sight unseen. I rolled out to the airport, picked her up and drove straight to Pat's, I beleive Kirk has just started there. We uncrated Jetta and she was roller, she was a great dog that rode of Pat's truck for the next 4-5 summers. Jetta and Pat were very close, Jetta is 15 years old now and fully retired. It was a very hard conversation with her last night, letting her know that Pat had gone to heaven, I think she understood.

Michelle and family I have not quit praying for you, I am walking and working with a very heavy heart. If there is anything I can do for you please contact me. Pat I will miss you, your hearty laugh and quick wit.

RIP

Todd Hanslik
Houston, TX


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Todd, I remember Jetta! Pat got her out when I first got out there and used her and a dog named Laddy to show me what "fully trained dogs" could do. She knocked my socks off! 

Thanks Kirk for setting up and posting the information for the Memorial Fund also.


----------



## AlwaysGolden (Sep 25, 2012)

No words can express what we are feeling ... we love you and miss you Uncle Pat.
Patricia, Clark, Jeff and Michael. 

Kirk, thanks for setting up the Memorial Fund. Let's take care of them like they have taken care of us for so many years.


----------



## BarrySmith (Nov 16, 2008)

He was a great guy and our hearts and prayers go out to his wonderful family. What a sad, horrible thing to happen. I had just been talking with him at the test last weekend at Rose Country and he invited me to come train at his place and stay with them, that's the kind of man he was, always do anything for you, any way he could help you. I hope justice will be served and swiftly!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

http://www.theeagle.com/article/20120925/BC0101/120929700/1003/BC01

Looks like they arrested the neighbor

/Paul


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

One of the nicest, funniest, generous guys in this dog game. The kind of guy if you asked a favor would go way out of his way to help. I've known about this neighbor for years since training with Ryan B. on the ranch Pat used and on Pat's property. Never knew his race until yesterday. Great guy. Great loss.


----------



## Jswann (Jun 10, 2012)

Thoughts and Prayers!!!!


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

A very tragic and sensless loss. My deepest condolences to his family and friends. Heartbreaking.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers to Pat's family and all those who Knew and loved him.
He was so much fun to be around and the last time I saw him we were trying to figure 
out which one of us had the worst poison snake bite! You will be missed Pat......


----------



## BlackFoot (Dec 30, 2011)

Huge condolences sent for this senseless tragedy.


----------



## Karen Goff (Mar 10, 2005)

More news....We will miss you Pat!


http://www.navasotaexaminer.com/news/article_5fac7588-0747-11e2-9514-001a4bcf887a.html


----------



## sbaslattery (Sep 25, 2012)

All; The following post was in the Nvasota Examiner. Full article link below. 

A Pat McHale Memorial Fund has been set up to help the family with costs. In lieu of flowers, send donations to First National Bank of Anderson PO BOX 159 Anderson,TX 77830. Funeral arrangements are pending but will be held at Lindley-Robertson-Holt Funeral Home in Navasota. 

This is a very sad and terrible tragedy. The few times I got to see, Pat he was always happy and kind.

www.*navasota*examiner.com/.../article_5fac7588-0747-11e2-9514-001a4bcf887a.html


----------



## golden dude (Oct 19, 2009)

Very sad! He was a first class guy all the way. The gallery wont be the same without him!

Steve


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

My heart goes out to his family and friends. Such a tragic loss....this is sad news indeed.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

What an absolute horrible tradgedy!

Prayers sent to the family.

Mike and Diane Baker.


----------



## hidden.lake.retrievers (Sep 19, 2012)

We just spoke with Michelle, and she gave us the funeral arrangements. The viewing, as well as the funeral service will be held on Thursday, September 27th. There will be a viewing from 12:00pm to 2:00pm, and the funeral service will begin at 2:00pm. It will all being taking place at Christ Our Life Catholic Church in Navasota, Texas. After the service, everybody will be invited back to Pat and Michelle's to have a celebration of Pat's wonderful life. If anybody needs directions, call Kirk at (979)229-8511.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

EricW said:


> Same here Kirk. We lost a second dad.


You sure did Eric... You and Pat were very close for a long time. Sorry some of us forgot that. You've been gone a few years blazing your own path. I'm so sorry for you losing Pat. 

Angie


----------



## RexG (Mar 16, 2006)

BUMP (any chance on a sticky for a few days?)

The services for Pat McHale will be held on Thursday, September 27th. Visitation from 12:00pm to 2:00pm. Funeral service at 2:00pm at Christ Our Life Catholic Church, 9677 Highway 6, Navasota, Texas. Arrangements are being handled by Lindley-Robertson-Holt Funeral Home in Navasota. www.lindleyrobertsonholt.com

After the service, everybody will be invited back to Pat and Michele's in Stoneham to have a celebration of Pat's wonderful life. 

A memorial fund has been established at the First National Bank of Anderson for Michele and Pat's family. All donations will be greatly appreciated, and are much needed. Make all checks payable to the "PAT MCHALE MEMORIAL FUND." Mail directly to the bank, and they will deposit into the account: 

First National Bank of Anderson
Pat McHale Memorial Fund
PO BOX 159
ANDERSON, TEXAS 77830


Descansa en Paz mi Amigo.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Rex,

I've placed the Memorial Service & Memorial Fund information as a Sticky. If there are any changes to that information, please let me know and I will edit the post.

My sincere condolences to the McHale family and friends.


----------



## redleg06 (Jan 28, 2008)

I cant wrap my mind around this... Very very sad all the way around. 

Pat took the time to train my first dog and ME, just as importantly. As a poor college kid, I didnt have much money to work with a pro trainer so Pat gave me a key to his place and let me come out whenever I want... Like most people have already said, he never met a stranger and would give you the shirt off his back... 

I hadnt talked to Pat in a year or two but I had a friend ask me, just the other day, how I got into dog training and I told him about getting to know Pat and how I'd go down to his place and work my dog at his place (trying my best to do it on my own by trial and error mostly), only to invariably have Pat stop whatever he was doing and come show me the right way to do it. I dont know if he took more pity on me or the dog but either way, he always took time out to help me. He never asked for anything in return and helped people for all the right reasons....not many people out there like that. The world just lost a good one. RIP Pat


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

We are so sorry to hear this news. We trained on his property the last two winters while we were in Texas. He always welcomed us like royalty when we arrived at his place. We will really miss his jokes, laffs and willingness to always help anyone.

Vern and Kathy Hasenbank


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Wow! I had no idea who he was until I saw his picture. He let me and a friend train at his place prior to a Bryan/College Station Hunt Test two or three years ago. We were total strangers but he treated us like he had known us all his life. Bad bad deal.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

This is aweful, prayers for his family and friends.
Folks, I did not know this man, but I just wrote a check to mail today.
Sounds like the family could really use the help in this terrible time.
Lets show them what the RTF forum is all about. 
STROKE A CHECK TODAY>

Sincerely,
Gregg Leonard


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Thank you so much, Gregg! I know it will mean a lot to Michele!


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

golfandhunter said:


> This is aweful, prayers for his family and friends.
> Folks, I did not know this man, but I just wrote a check to mail today.
> Sounds like the family could really use the help in this terrible time.
> Lets show them what the RTF forum is all about.
> ...


I agree Gregg Leonard!
I encourage everyone to do what they can for this family in this difficult and unexpected time. Many life changes occurring daily for Pat's dear wife. I am writing a check today also. I feel it is the least I could do for an amazing man and friend that gave so much to this sport that we love and enjoy! Also, thank you to Kirk Wichman for setting up this fund and giving us the opportunity to help in the time of need.
Bobby


----------



## keithwinch (May 26, 2009)

Pat touched the lives of so many near and far from Texas. Our Colorado clubs are also pitching in to help Michelle and the family. We all have our own stories with this "bigger than life" man. All different yet the same. If each of us just took one attribute from Pat and incorpoatrated that into our daily lives just think how great our world could be. We were truly blessed to have this man in our lives.


----------



## RexG (Mar 16, 2006)

From Pat's home RC: "For those inquiring minds who plan to attend Pat's service tomorrow, the dress code is casual, jeans are ok and a nice shirt or perhaps your best camo. FYI - Pat hated suits."


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

keithwinch said:


> If each of us just took one attribute from Pat and incorporated that into our daily lives just think how great our world could be. We were truly blessed to have this man in our lives.



Back when I was still playing doggie games and active in the Bryan-College Station Retriever Club, my wife could always tell when I was on the phone with Pat. She said my voice changed and I sounded just like him. I "incorporated" him alot.


----------



## RexG (Mar 16, 2006)

photo by Molly Schlachter. 2009 MNRC in Giddings, Tx.
The services today were awesome. Please continue praying for Michele, Jessica, David, Mr. & Mrs. McHale and the rest of the family. 
Please donate to the Pat McHale Memorial Fund (see sticky).
We will have many tough weekends in Texas without this man, and that hat.


----------



## keithwinch (May 26, 2009)

I echo the "awesome" sentiments of Pat's services. The church was full to capacity with people standing against the 3 walls. The number of people there was a testament to the richness of Pat's life. There wasn't a dry eye in the place and yet laughter broke out when the priest or his daughter cracked one of Pat's many one-liners. Being from Louisiana and now living in CO, I have always admired the instant unity witnessed when two “Aggies” met for the first time and especially at muster but through the years and especially yesterday, I believe the type of unity that is displayed within the hunting retriever community is unmatched. RIP Pat and God Bless.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I didn't know Pat, but know people who did and the overwhelming sentiment is that he was one of those rare people that always impacted folks in a positive way. Loved the dogs and his family and was a true sportsman. What a shame to have been taken too soon and so senselessly.

Deepest Condolences to his family, dogs and friends.

M


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

keithwinch said:


> I echo the "awesome" sentiments of Pat's services. The church was full to capacity with people standing against the 3 walls. The number of people there was a testament to the richness of Pat's life. There wasn't a dry eye in the place and yet laughter broke out when the priest or his daughter cracked one of Pat's many one-liners. Being from Louisiana and now living in CO, I have always admired the instant unity witnessed when two “Aggies” met for the first time and especially at muster but through the years and especially yesterday, I believe the type of unity that is displayed within the hunting retriever community is unmatched. RIP Pat and God Bless.


Keith, 
I too was there, and so touched when I made my way in to Navasota, TX thinking that I might be a bit early, until I made the turn into a church parking lot packed full of trucks equipped with dog boxes. It became so clear what a wonderfully tight knit fraternity this crazy game offers to all involved. 
Being out of the game for 2 yrs now brings back an appreciation of how much fun I've had with many of the people there celebrating the life of one of the greatest guys I know. I literally had the feeling of pulling in to a hunt test or trial. It brought back memories of my 
last conversation with Pat. He said, "get off your ass, come out and train... Play the game". Then "let's go fishing"-LOL. It's the one missed fishing trip I wished I could have back. 

I truly believe that the most touching of all the words spoken yesterday were "...Pat loved ALL of you...".


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

You're right David,,, Pat did "love us all".... 

Angie


----------



## Dick Jennings (Mar 19, 2007)

A very sad story, impossible to make sense of. My thoughts and prayers go out to the McHale family.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I am sorry to hear of Pat's unfortunate demise. He seems to be well thought of by many.
My sincere condolences to his family and friends.


----------

